# New. Amazon Handmade



## Dana89 (Oct 8, 2015)

I got this in my email today. I checked it out but didn't see any soapmakers on there yet.
It may be a good alternative to Etsy, Amazon gets so much traffic.

http://smile.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=12638267011


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2015)

They haven't opened it up to B&B as yet.  They have limited items to start and plan on expanding.   It will be interesting to see what happens.  Especially since Etsy opened up to manufactured items and not just handmade.  Amazon is doing only handmade.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 8, 2015)

Their page has bath products listed under the home products category.. http://services.amazon.com/handmade/handmade.htm


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, but thats bath as in bath decor (I think). When you click to sign up for notifications you realize there is a section for "beauty and personal care". Personally, I'd put soap under that. Not the category "bath" although I could be wrong.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Yes, but thats bath as in bath decor (I think). When you click to sign up for notifications you realize there is a section for "beauty and personal care". Personally, I'd put soap under that. Not the category "bath" although I could be wrong.




That makes sense to me


----------



## osso (Oct 8, 2015)

I think I read they take a 12% cut. Kinda steep.


----------



## lsg (Oct 8, 2015)

It looks to me like there is a $39.99 charge per month plus other selling fees.  I would have to sell a lot to make a profit.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller-account/mm-product-page.html/ref=nav_cs_sell?ie=UTF8&ld=AZSOAUSCSNav


----------



## afbrat (Oct 8, 2015)

Sounds like it won't be worth the effort. Of course, I am nowhere near ready to sell my soap anyway since I have only been making soap for a couple of months  And have no plans as of now to start selling anyway. Although if I keep making soap I'll either have to gift/sell a bunch of soap or get a bigger house one!


----------



## Dahila (Oct 8, 2015)

I had seen very nice soaps  on Amazon but the price is over 8 dollars


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 8, 2015)

This is pretty interesting for a friend of mine that sells non-soapy items...

It looks like you are only charged that $39 monthly fee if you sell more than 40 items in a given month.  Otherwise they will waive the fee for the next year and only charge the 12%.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/cust...eId=201818920&ld=EL-www.soapmakingforum.comAS


----------



## Luv2Soap (Oct 9, 2015)

Hmmm...opens some interesting possibilities!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 9, 2015)

I enquired but they aren't accepting soap sellers yet.

I enquired for the uk version and the terms and conditions didn't mention a fee, just the % cut charges.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Oct 9, 2015)

There is another etsy type site.... It's called aftcra. They take 6% i believe but no listing fees. And promise only hand made.


----------

